# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Crece el número de reactores nucleares en construcción en el mundo

## Jonasino

> Según el informe anual de la asociación que agrupa a la industria nuclear mundial, la World Nuclear Association (WNA), actualmente hay más unidades nucleares en construcción que en los últimos 25 años y con otros diez nuevos reactores a punto de ser conectados a la red -otro récord más de los últimos 25 años- el año 2015 a nivel global ha estado marcado por el impulso a las nuevas construcciones.
> 
> Informe WNA 2016
> 
> En el texto se recoge que a lo largo del año 2015 tres nuevos reactores entraron en funcionamiento en el mundo pasando de un total de 436 unidades a 439, a pesar del cese de siete reactores. Además, la contribución de la energía nuclear en la lucha contra el cambio climático fue significativa, aportando una tercera parte de la electricidad libre de emisiones.
> 
> No obstante, los autores del informe destacan algunos de los retos a los que se enfrenta la industria nuclear como son la aceptación de esta fuente energética por parte de la opinión pública o el entorno legal negativo que genera una gran incertidumbre a la hora de realizar nuevas inversiones y es que, señalan, las condiciones económicas son duras para las operadoras, no solo en algunos mercados energéticos no regularizados sino también en países europeos donde los precios de la electricidad han caído.
> 
> A pesar de los buenos datos del año 2015, el informe de la WNA advierte que el índice de nuevas construcciones de plantas nucleares sigue siendo insuficiente para lograr el cumplimiento de los objetivos acordados en el COP21 de París en la lucha contra el cambio climático.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...on-en-el-mundo

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),HUESITO (23-jun-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

y cúal es el incremento en GW? lo pregunto para comparar este crecimiento con el de otras tecnologías.

No parecen una cifras muy positivas, más bien de latencia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> y cúal es el incremento en GW? lo pregunto para comparar este crecimiento con el de otras tecnologías.
> 
> No parecen una cifras muy positivas, más bien de latencia.


Con datos de WNA, en lo que llevamos de 2016 la potencia nuclear instalada a nivel mundial ha aumentado 5,493 GW. Si lo comparamos con datos de hace 10 años, ha aumentado en casi 20 GW, y con el accidente de Fukushima de por medio, que provocó la paralización de muchos proyectos. Se están construyendo además otros 62 reactores con una potencia total de 66,029 GW. Y proyectos para aumentar esa potencia en 181 GW más. Para 2035 se estima que habrá 287 nuevos reactores y 132 reactores se cerrarán, con lo cual en incremento de potencia es más que evidente. A mí que me parecen buenas cifras. Podrían ser mucho mejores eso sí...

Hay que tener en cuenta además que la energía nuclear supone un fuerte desembolso inicial que se amortiza con creces a lo largo de los años de vida útil de las centrales nucleares, pero para muchos países aún sigue siendo una tecnología prohibitiva por su alto costo inicial o su dificultad de acceso a esta tecnología.

----------

Jonasino (28-jun-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

> Con datos de WNA, en lo que llevamos de 2016 la potencia nuclear instalada a nivel mundial ha aumentado 5,493 GW. Si lo comparamos con datos de hace 10 años, ha aumentado en casi 20 GW, y con el accidente de Fukushima de por medio, que provocó la paralización de muchos proyectos.


Pues muy poquita cosa, si se compara con las tecnologías que realmente están creciendo. Si en 10 años la nuclear ha instalado 20 GW, "sólo este año" la fotovoltaica ha instalado 60 GW y para el próximo se esperan 70 GW más. 

referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...70-gw-en-2017/




> Se están construyendo además otros 62 reactores con una potencia total de 66,029 GW. Y proyectos para aumentar esa potencia en 181 GW más. Para 2035 se estima que habrá 287 nuevos reactores y 132 reactores se cerrarán, con lo cual en incremento de potencia es más que evidente. A mí que me parecen buenas cifras. Podrían ser mucho mejores eso sí...


Para que nos hagamos una idea de lo poco eficiente que es ahora la tecnología nuclear y el poco interés que se muestra por ella:

- la hidroeléctrica instalará hasta el 2025 *400 GW* frente a los *66 GW* de la nuclear
- la eólica instalará *500GW* frente a los *66 GW* de la nuclear 
- la fotovoltaica instalará *575 GW* frente a los *66 GW* de la nuclear.

...y eso que las previsiones que indicas para la nuclear son hasta el 2035, 10 años más.  Incluso creo que esas previsiones sean demasiado altas.

referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...le-hasta-2025/




> Hay que tener en cuenta además que la energía nuclear supone un fuerte desembolso inicial que se amortiza con creces a lo largo de los años de vida útil de las centrales nucleares, pero para muchos países aún sigue siendo una tecnología prohibitiva por su alto costo inicial o su dificultad de acceso a esta tecnología.


Peor me lo pones, cualquiera de las otras tecnologías son más eficientes y con bajos desembolsos de capital iniciales, con periodos de puesta en marcha mucho más cortos y sin desvíos presupuestarios. Y con un peligro de accidentalidad y desechos mucho menores y con menores costes.

----------


## Jonasino

> Peor me lo pones, cualquiera de las otras tecnologías son más eficientes y con bajos desembolsos de capital iniciales, con periodos de puesta en marcha mucho más cortos y sin desvíos presupuestarios. Y con un peligro de accidentalidad y desechos mucho menores y con menores costes.


"cualquiera de las otras tecnologías" ¿cual? ¿El gas por ejemplo?
"sin desvíos presupuestarios" Evidente si lo pagamos todos en subvenciones a la eólica y la fotosolar
"con un peligro de accidentabilidad menor"

----------


## termopar

...de las tecnologías anteriormente expuestas
la eólica, hoy en día tiene menos subvenciones que la nuclear. La solar fotovoltaica, poco le falta.
prefiero el accidente de un molino al de una nuclear, mil veces menos dañinos y minimos costes de reposición

----------


## Jonasino

> ...de las tecnologías anteriormente expuestas
> la eólica, hoy en día tiene menos subvenciones que la nuclear


Algo he debido perderme.... Veo que el gas ya no cuenta
¿Que subvenciones tiene la nuclear ahora en España?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para que nos hagamos una idea de lo poco eficiente que es ahora la tecnología nuclear


¿Que la tecnología nuclear es poco eficiente? Por favor...

Compare un 1 GWe de potencia nuclear instalada con 1 GWe de eólica, solar o hidroeléctrica, y a ver cuál produce más energía.

O compare el rendimiento energético que da una tonelada de uranio con respecto a una tonelada de carbón, o un m3 de gas.

----------

Jonasino (28-jun-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

ya empezamos a liar el tema.....
Eficiente en cuanto a costes!!!! esta claro que un MW nuclear trabaja las 24 horas y uno eólico, hidraulico o solar no. No liemos los argumentos.
Esto ya lo puse en otro hilo pero lo vuelvo a repetir: 
costes según tecnología y teniendo en cuenta incluso el coste de CO2  a varios precios de mercado:


Y por último, aquí no he introducido en ningún momento tecnologías como el gas o el carbón que bien van a desaparecer o disminuir y que no son eficientes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ya empezamos a liar el tema.....
> Eficiente en cuanto a costes!!!! esta claro que un MW nuclear trabaja las 24 horas y uno eólico, hidraulico o solar no. No liemos los argumentos.


En cuanto a costes, la energía nuclear también es mucho más eficiente que la solar o la eólica. La hidroeléctrica fluyente es la única que es más eficiente. Pero su potencial en España es muy limitado, no tenemos grandes ríos con grandes caudales, y si nos ponemos a tirar agua las 24 horas del día de los embalses, en un mes dejamos los embalses más secos que el mar de Aral. A ver con qué regamos luego...

----------

Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

> En cuanto a costes, la energía nuclear también es mucho más eficiente que la solar o la eólica.


Está usted equivocado sr. Lázaro. No se de donde saca los datos pero mire la gráfica de mi respuesta anterior o la siguiente referencia: https://ec.europa.eu/energy/sites/en...rgy_11_Nov.pdf

----------


## Jonasino

Y puestos a hablar de economia.....

----------


## termopar

Bueno,resumiendo, y sobre todo para zanjar el tema (por mi parte) con los fanáticos de lo nuclear, en las gráficas que os presentaré más abajo os mostraré las tendencias globales en costes, inversiones en nuevas instalaciones para el futuro, previsiones de nuevas tecnologías en Europa, etc.

....y el que quiera engañarse a si mismo, lo puede hacer, pero el hilo en cuestión no informa, más bien publicita, lo cual está bien para el que vive de lo nuclear, pero no para el público en general.



como se puede observar, hace muchas décadas que pasó la época gloriosa de la inversión nuclear. Ahora no tiene ningún sentido



y la razón principal está en sus costes, que han ido subiendo mientras que en el resto de tecnologías ocurre lo contrario



En Europa lo tienen claro, la intención es eliminarla del mix



y no os dejéis engañar, he aquí las previsiones de nueva generación, donde lo nuclear está en la UVI

----------


## pablovelasco

Pero vamos a ver, todo esto es más simple. Qué forma de obtener energía es más barata? esa es la que apoyo. Si me dices que la energía solar o eólica es más barata, y además más segura y limpia, pues deacuerdo, pero si no lo es, prefiero la nuclear. Es evidente que la energía nuclear está en retroceso en muchos lugares, pero ¿¿por qué???, por sus mayores costes económicos?, o por sus mayores costes políticos?... Es que soy de la creencia de que por conseguir votos, los políticos son capaces de cualquier cosa, aunque sea más ineficiente La verdad que en algunos casos llega a ser asfixiante la dictadura buenista y ecologista. Es este uno de esos casos?

----------


## Jonasino

> Bueno,resumiendo, y sobre todo para zanjar el tema


Punto 1: ¿Desde cuando y en base a que esas atribuciones para zanjar o no zanjar temas? No se, no se....esos ramalazos dictatoriales me preocupan.
Punto 2: Que vivan las "informaciones" sin citar las fuentes

----------


## termopar

No pierdo más el tiempo, no creo que sea yo de los que no suela poner referencias, pero como los demás tienen derecho a opinión y con su sola atribución te pueden llamar dictador, ecolobuenista, y lo que les de la gana en cuanto no les gusta lo que ven, pues eso.

PD: cuando he puesto referencias, algunos ni se las han leído y en ocasiones tengo que repetir una y otra vez argumentos que ya de por sí estaban aclarados anteriormente a personas que por un oído le entra y por otro le sale.
....y algunas gráficas tienen las fuentes, las miran detenidamente y las buscan si quieren.

----------


## Jonasino

> No pierdo más el tiempo


¡¡¡Bien¡¡¡ Gracias




> cuando he puesto referencias, algunos ni se las han leído


¿Cómo lo sabes?

----------


## termopar

> ¡¡¡Bien¡¡¡ Gracias


...las que a ti te adornan. Y ya que por una vez muestras buena educación, solo por eso te daré las referencias que quieras, cuando tenga tiempo, claro.




> ¿Cómo lo sabes?


Pues la verdad no lo se. 
Si no se han leído, a lo dicho me refiero. 
Y si ha habido lectura de las referencias, ha faltado capacidad comprensora. 
Lo que mejor te encaje.

----------


## termopar

La información del histórico de nuevas instalaciones generadoras desde 1950:



Referencia: http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.cfm?id=25432

Sobre los costes por tecnología:



Referencia:http://www.ukerc.ac.uk/asset/3009A2A...B4D12BFA98D95/

----------


## termopar

La referencia de fuentes energéticas futuras en Europa para la sostenibilidad energética:



Eso si, un poco anticuada (2011) puesto que debería añadir la fotovoltaica
Referencia: http://www.inforse.org/europe/images...ity_Supply.gif

Y por último, la gráfica de previsiones de inversiones según tecnología:



Referencia: http://thinkprogress.org/climate/201...newables-soar/

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por las fuentes _fidedignas_
Off topic: Me ha gustado lo de _ecolobuenista_, voy a disfrutar con mi yerno.

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues no se hable más, si son más baratas casi todas las otras formas de obtener energía, zanjado del tema. Siempre he pensado que es más barata la energía nuclear que las otras, pero leche, si las otras son inmensamente más baratas, más seguras, y más respetuosas con el medio ambiente, no hay discusión posible, a no ser que que otro forero ponga otras estadísticas, que no se como lo hacen, pero hay estadísticas para todos los gustos.

En cuanto a lo de ecologista y buenista, obviamente me refiero a la ideología, y al ámbito político, en modo alguno es algo personal, como parece que se lo han tomado uds.

----------


## pablovelasco

Costes totales de producción según fuente energética, Tarjanne y Lusostarien,  “Competitiveness Comparison of the Electricity Production Alternatives”, (2006). Azul celeste (Costes de capital), Rojo (Operación y mantenimiento), Amarillo (Costes de combustible), Blanco (Tasas por emisión de CO2).

Como podemos observar, ellos dan (8.0+3.0)€/MWhe para los costes de operación y mantenimiento (recordemos que en España son de 13.24) pero ahí no están incluidos los 2€/MWhe de la inversión recurrente anual, así que sale lo mismo que en España, 13€. Lo interesante es que los gastos de capital (seguros + amortización inicial) son de 14.9€/MWhe, resultando un total de 25.9€/MWhe incluyendo TODOS los gastos de una central nuclear. Con todo queremos reiterar: operación, mantenimiento, mejora de equipos, compra del combustible, gestión de residuos, seguros y amortización de capital.

En la misma gráfica se puede observar claramente cómo la energía nuclear, pese a quien pese, es la más competitiva de todas las formas de producción de energía. Fijaos cómo el carbón tiene casi 20€/MWhe sólo de derechos de emisión de CO2 frente a cero euros de las nucleares, o fijaos cómo en el gas natural los costes del combustible (en amarillo) alcanzan el 70% del total del coste de producción frente al 11% de las nucleares. Esperamos que este post aclare un poquito los números que maneja la opinión pública.

Ves? Estadísticas hay de todos los colores. Parece esto lo del trasvase, que según quien haga las cuentas sale una cifra.

----------


## Jonasino

> En cuanto a lo de ecologista y buenista, obviamente me refiero a la ideología, y al ámbito político, en modo alguno es algo personal, como parece que se lo han tomado uds.


Para nada, simplemente me hizo gracia la palabreja

----------


## termopar

Sr. Velasco,

No ve como no lee correctamente los datos? y que por más que se le comente o se le forme y se le explique no sirve para mucho? exactamente igual que con el trasvase del tajo, con las desaladoras, etc....

Los datos y estudio que usted aporta están fechados en el 2006. En la segunda gráfica de los costes según CAPEX, muy importantes en la industria nuclear, si busca el coste de la nuclear en el 2006 era un tercio de lo que se le supone ahora. En aquella época no se preveían los costes añadidos por el accidente de Fukushima, a parte de otros que no estaban contemplados correctamente. 

Además, de 10 años a esta parte, la eólica ha bajado mucho de precio y está en estos momentos al precio al que estaba en aquel momento la nuclear.
La solar ahora está casi a la par que la nuclear, pero con tendencia a mejorar. Justo lo contrario de lo que le ocurre al sector nuclear que no hace mas que incrementar costes.

La reacción de la industria nuclear ha sido la de alargar la vida útil de las centrales antiguas. Vamos,  por poner un símil si le vale, como si a usted, cuando su coche se hace viejo y no tiene dinero para comprarse uno nuevo, alarga la vida del que aun tiene, con los riesgos que ello conlleva.

La realidad es tozuda. Los países están instalando fotovoltaicas y eólicas a todo trapo. Y en España, no. Porque somos más listos que nadie. Ese argumento de los políticos que dio anteriormente, bien podría ponérselo a este gobierno (saliente y entrante), que por sus amigueos, está haciendo el ridículo en materia energética, poniendo impuestos al sol, para que las grandes operadoras aguanten un poco más, y ya de paso les paguen una buena jubilación el día de mañana.

----------


## pablovelasco

Creo que ud. piensa que soy pro-nuclear, y no es así, soy pro-barato. Me asegura ud. que el precio de la factura eléctrica descendería si cambiamos todas las centrales nucleares y otras formas de generar electricidad a renovables??? Es seguro? Pues mañana mismo que se hinchen a hacerlo y les peguen fuego a las centrales nucleares, de carbón, de gas, etc... De todas formas, contar dentro del coste de la energía nuclear, accidentes totalmentes aislados como el de fukushima me parece injusto. También se podría mejorar aún más la seguridad, y hacer esos accidentes, aunque espectaculares, muy raros.

El problema que veo en el asunto es que el mero hecho de que estén instalando dichas instalaciones en otras partes de europa, no implica a que sean más rentables. Pueden haber otros intereses, tanto económicos como políticos (Ahí entra el ecologismo-buenismo). Es verdad que por ejemplo la energía solar va disminuyendo costes, pero aún así es muy caro, y yo por lo menos mientras no sea competitiva, no la quiero.

----------


## termopar

Ecologismo buenismo? Usted no quiere entender. USA, China, Francia apuestan por las solares y la eólica. Estos países, por ser hasta ahora líderes en otros tipos de suministros ( carbón, gas, petróleo,  nucleares) cambian. Estos países de pecar de algo es de pragmáticos y poco idealistas(al menos los 2 primeros). El único que sigue cerrado a ideas costumbristas sin pensar mucho lo que hace y con el paso cambiado es España. Pero nos lo merecemos.

P.D: y debería de dejar de ser probarato a pasar a ser procalidad. Así nos va en todo y somos baratos hasta para pensar.

----------


## pablovelasco

Seré un monstruo, pero prefiero la energía barata aunque sea nuclear a que venga de renovables pagando más, lo siento soy así, no me puedo permitir otra cosa. La calidad para quien se la pueda costear.
Ahora bien, si me dice que son más baratas, pues adelante, mañana mismo que cierren las nucleares, el carbón y el gas. Pero le digo que el hecho de que estén construyendo más no implica ni que sea más barato ni eficiente, podría ser únicamente política, y creo que coincidiremos que a ellos les da lo mismo pagar más que menos, se lo pueden permitir, lo que buscan es el voto, y esto está de moda. Me gustaría saber los datos de un país grande que no tenga democracia, como China... Por qué energía apuestan ellos??

----------


## termopar

Pues si usted cree que es un monstruo, no parece importarle mucho. Allá cada uno con su conciencia. 

datos de china: http://www.energypost.eu/chinas-elec...ns-may-peaked/

----------


## pablovelasco

Bueno, parece que también apuestan por la nuclear, y los próximos años va a aumentar mucho. No me parece concluyente. Y he leído por ahí que están exportando tecnología y nuevos reactores por Argentina y otros...


Pekín apuesta por la energía nuclear para frenar la contaminación
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...29_549371.html


Y por favor, ya sabe ud. que los monstruos no tienen conciencia, por eso lo son.

----------


## termopar

Lo que usted diga

----------


## Jonasino

> a Federación de Industria, Construcción y Agro (FICA) del sindicato UGT tras una reunión celebrada en Frías (Burgos) con responsables de las centrales nucleares españolas y de sus empresas operadoras, ha abogado por mantener el parque nuclear nacional y que la ampliación de su vida útil siga reportando beneficios al conjunto de la sociedad.
> 
> Según informan desde UGT FICA, el objetivo de la reunión era analizar la situación de las centrales nucleares españolas y su repercusión en las condiciones laborales de los trabajadores así como la situación actual del sector energético en nuestro país.
> 
> En el comunicado emitido por el sindicato, manifiestan que su posicionamiento respecto al presente y futuro de las centrales nucleares es el de mantener su actividad siempre y cuando existan garantías técnicas y de seguridad avaladas por las máximas autoridades en esta materia.
> 
> Asimismo, proponen la creación de una mesa de la energía cuya función sería la de elaborar un Plan Energético Nacional basado en un mix que incluya todas las fuentes de modo que se asegure la independencia energética, se garantice el empleo y se facilite una transición socialmente responsable bajo la máxima del interés general.


Fuente: http://mcaugt.org/noticia.php?cn=25550

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/

----------


## Jonasino

> La producción de electricidad en el mes de junio de 2016, según datos de Red Eléctrica de España (REE), ha estado liderada por la energía nuclear, que ha generado el 25,1% del total. Con respecto a junio de 2015, la producción nuclear ha crecido un 28%.
> 
> Generación eléctrica junio 2016
> 
> A esta tecnología, en junio del presente año le ha seguido la eólica con un 16,8%, la hidráulica con un 15,1%, la cogeneración (11,1%), el carbón (10,6%), el ciclo combinado (9,6%), la solar fotovoltaica (4,5%) y la solar térmica (4,4%).
> 
> Según destaca Red Eléctrica, el 67,4% de la producción eléctrica en España en el mes de junio procedió de tecnologías que no emiten CO2, entre ellas la energía nuclear que no emite gases de efecto invernadero, por lo que su utilización para la producción de electricidad contribuye a disminuir la amenaza del calentamiento global y el cambio climático.
> 
> Según los datos publicados por REE, la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en el mes de junio se estima en 20.171 GWh, un 1% inferior a la registrada en el mismo mes del año anterior. Si se tienen en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica ha descendido un 0,5% con respecto a junio de 2015.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...unio-con-un-25

----------


## termopar

buenooo, un mes que la nuclear está por encima del resto, es el comienzo de una nueva era.

Lástima que con la llegada del verano España se quede sin energía renovable. Como se suele decir, en casa de herrero cuchillo de palo. Será por falta de sol que no se pueda producir energía. Somos unos fenómenos.

En todo caso, prefiero las noticias con una rango de periodo de cálculo mayor, por ejemplo ésta publicada a principios de año y de base anual y de la que no os hicisteis eco (al menos del mismo modo), lástima....




> *Las renovables produjeron en España en 2015 más electricidad que ninguna otra fuente de energía*
> Sábado, 02 de enero de 2016
> 
> Ni el carbón, ni el gas, ni la nuclear. Las renovables vuelven a copar el podio eléctrico nacional. Según Red Eléctrica de España, que publicó ayer su último balance mensual del año (y el acumulado anual), las energías limpias aportaron en 2015 (datos provisionales a 30 de diciembre) el 37,1% de la producción eléctrica total. En segundo lugar, muy lejos de ellas, la nuclear, que produjo el 21,9% del total de kilovatios eléctricos.
> 
> El operador del sistema eléctrico nacional, Red Eléctrica de España, acaba de publicar su primer balance del año. Según ese balance, "en el conjunto del año 2015, la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica se estima en 248.000 gigavatios hora (GWh), un 1,8% más que en el año 2014". REE matiza no obstante que ese crecimiento ha sido algo menor, un 1,6%, "una vez corregida la influencia del calendario y las temperaturas". Las fuentes renovables de energía -el sol, el viento, el agua y la biomasa- han aportado en 2015 al mix eléctrico nacional el 37,1% de los kilovatios, mientras que el gas, el carbón y la nuclear habrían quedado virtualmente empatados. La nuclear habría generado, según REE, el 21,9% de la electricidad que ha demandado España este año; el carbón, el 20,3%; y el gas, alrededor del 20% también, pues de las centrales térmicas de ciclo combinado que queman gas natural ha salido el 10,1% de la electricidad y de las centrales de cogeneración (y otros), el restante 10% (la mayoría de las centrales de cogeneración emplean también gas natural para generar electricidad).
> *
> Casi seis puntos menos*
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energias-renovables.com/a...-2015-20151230

----------


## termopar

Por cierto, en China, sr. Velasco, si le parece que allí la nuclear va a ser el futuro....

Póngase las gafas y observe la gráfica, las nucleares son el rango rojo




> 07 May 2015 - *Renewables could represent 86% of China's power mix in 2050
> *
> The China’s national Energy Research Institute, the China State Grid Energy Research Institute and partners released a study envisioning that renewable energy sources (RES) could represent 53% of China power mix in 2030 and 86% in 2050, under the high RES penetration scenario. Wind and solar would be the two major pillars of the RES power production surge, contributing to drastically reduce the coal consumption from 3,500 TWh in 2011 to 1,000 TWh in 2050. Meanwhile, wind energy generation would rise from 97 TWh in 2011 to 5,350 TWh in 2050 and solar from 5 TWh in 2011 to 4,310 TWh to 2050. As a consequence, the CO2 emissions would drop by 60% over the period. In 2050, the contribution of total added value of related renewable energy industries to GDP in 2050 is estimated to increase from a mere 0.9% in 2010 to 6.2% in 2050. The study supposes China’s GDP would increase grows sevenfold between 2010 and 2050, while its population will keep stable at around 1.3-1.4 billion inhabitants. No detail data have been released about the reference scenario.
> 
> 
> Renewables could represent 86% of China's power mix in 2050
> Source: China Energy Research Institute


Referencia: http://www.enerdata.net/enerdatauk/p...050_32611.html

----------


## Jonasino

> China planea construir más de 60 reactores en la próxima década, según ha comunicado el jefe de diseño nuclear de la Corporación Tecnológica de Energía Nuclear (SNPTC), Zheng Mingguang.
> 
> Central nuclear en construccion
> 
> En el marco de la conferencia de la World Nuclear Association, celebrada en Londres a mediados de septiembre, Mingguang ha asegurado que China construirá alrededor de 30 reactores en los próximos cinco años y otros tantos en los cinco años posteriores. Ha confirmado, también, que las principales compañías nucleares del país empezarán a construir un mínimo de dos reactores cada año.
> 
> Entre las 60 nuevas centrales se incluirán entre seis y diez reactores de diseño CAP1000, versión china de los AP1000 construidos por Westinghouse-Toshiba. En referencia a los primeros seis reactores, la Corporación Nuclear China (CNNC) construirá dos en Sanmen, en la provincia de Zhejiang, donde se espera que a principios del año que viene Westinghouse termine la construcción de dos AP1000. SNPTC construirá, además, dos unidades en Haiyang, en la provincia de Shandong, donde Westinghouse también está construyendo dos AP1000.
> 
> Para dar respuesta a sus crecientes necesidades energéticas, China tiene en construcción 20 reactores que se sumarán a los 36 actualmente operativos. La industria nuclear española participa en el desarrollo nuclear del gigante asiático, y, desde el año 2005, acude a la Feria Nuclear que se celebra en el país, con el apoyo del ICEX, para dar a conocer sus capacidades, servicios y tecnología.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...imos-diez-anos

----------


## F. Lázaro

LA NRC aprueba la construcción de otros dos nuevos reactores en la central nuclear de Levy County, Florida.

Ahora mismo en EEUU hay 100 en operación, 4 en construcción, 18 en proyecto y otros 24 propuestos.




> http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-co...016/16-060.pdf
> 
> October 20, 2016
> 
> *NRC To Issue Levy County New Reactor Licenses*
> 
> The Nuclear Regulatory Commission has cleared the way for the agencys Office of New Reactors to issue two Combined Licenses (COLs) for Duke Energys Levy County site in Florida. Based on the mandatory hearing on Dukes application, the Commission found the staffs review adequate to make the necessary regulatory safety and environmental findings. Following the Commissioners direction, the NRC staff will work to issue the COLs promptly. *The licenses will authorize Duke Energy Florida to build and operate two AP1000 reactors at the site, near Inglis in Levy County*.
> 
> [...]

----------

Jonasino (22-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

Lamentablemente, se han cerrado 5 plantas en los últimos 5 años, con lo que las 4 en construcción no compensan la perdida de capacidad nuclear disponible en USA.

Referencia: http://www.utilitydive.com/news/fort...-years/429453/

----------


## termopar

Me gustaría saber por qué se me bloqueó una contestación en este hilo hace unos días, de forma totalmente "discriminatoria" y que no tenia ninguna razón de las que se indican como política de comportamiento incorrecto en este foro. 

Ya ha pasado tiempo para que se revisase y parece importar poco por parte de "los moderadores". No veo que sepan hacer su trabajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El enlace que hay en su mensaje el sistema lo detectó como posible amenaza de spam y lo bloqueó automáticamente. 

No ha saltado el aviso, yo por lo menos no lo he visto. Aquí nadie bloquea a nadie de forma discriminatoria.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lamentablemente, se han cerrado 5 plantas en los últimos 5 años, con lo que las 4 en construcción no compensan la perdida de capacidad nuclear disponible en USA.


No mienta sr. termopar. Esa afirmación es más falsa que un billete de 3 euros.

----------

Jonasino (21-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Qué curioso que aparezca ahora mi comentario, sin embargo. Cuando se me bloqueó, nada decía de spam, en fin, habrá que creerle, aunque no tengo claro en base a qué. 

Con referencia a su alusión a que miento (tampoco tengo clara la razón, será por su poder de credibilidad):

Quizás debería contar también las plantas que también se van a desmantelar mientras se construyen las 4 de las que presume? Creo son 11 plantas en total, miento?

De todas formas, como a usted no le gusta la referencia dada, le daré las de la EIA:



La EIA también miente?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bien, como ya me esperaba su respuesta, ya he elaborado mi respuesta con antelación.




> Lamentablemente, se han cerrado 5 plantas en los últimos 5 años, con lo que las 4 en construcción no compensan la perdida de capacidad nuclear disponible en USA.
> 
> Referencia: http://www.utilitydive.com/news/fort...-years/429453/


Aquí tenemos los 6 reactores que se han desconectado en los últimos 5 años en Estados Unidos.

Reactor
Status
Gross Capacity
Permanent Shutdown Date

FORT CALHOUN-1
Permanent Shutdown
512 MWe
24 Oct, 2016

VERMONT YANKEE
Permanent Shutdown
635 MWe
29 Dec, 2014

CRYSTAL RIVER-3
Permanent Shutdown
890 MWe
05 Feb, 2013

 KEWAUNEE
Permanent Shutdown
 595 MWe
07 May, 2013

SAN ONOFRE-2
Permanent Shutdown
 1127 MWe
07 Jun, 2013

SAN ONOFRE-3
Permanent Shutdown
 1127 MWe
07 Jun, 2013



Y aquí abajo tenemos los cuatro reactores en construcción en Estados Unidos, que suman una potencia conjunta de 5.000 MW. Dice vd. que no compensan la potencia perdida. No sólo compensan la potencia perdida por los 6 reactores dados de baja, sino que esos 4 reactores generan un incremento de 114 MW. Pero si hemos tenido en cuenta los reactores desconectados en los últimos 5 años, es de justicia también considerar los construidos en los últimos 5 años. Es decir que sumando el reactor de Watt Bars 2 de reciente acoplamiento a la red, la potencia conjunta se eleva hasta los 6.218 MW. Es decir, una ganancia de 1.332 MW.

Reactor
Status
Gross Capacity
Commercial Operation Date

WATTS BAR-2
Operational
  1218 MWe
 	19 Oct, 2016

SUMMER-2
Under Construction
1250 MWe
N/A

SUMMER-3
Under Construction
1250 MWe
N/A

VOGTLE-3
Under Construction
1250 MWe
N/A

VOGTLE-4
Under Construction
 1250 MWe
N/A



Salvo que al sr. termopar el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica no le parezca una fuente lo suficientemente fiable.

----------


## termopar

Como ya le he dicho. Y supongo que también será de justicia, debería añadir también los que se van a desconectar en los próximos 5 años, no?. Ahora no puedo, pero no se preocupe, se los mostraré cuando tenga tiempo. Aunque creo que lo sabe y lo omite conscientemente. 

A DÍA DE HOY, HAY MENOS CAPACIDAD, y en el futuro TAMPOCO

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como ya le he dicho. Y supongo que también será de justicia, debería añadir también los que se van a desconectar en los próximos 5 años, no?. Ahora no puedo, pero no se preocupe, se los mostraré cuando tenga tiempo. Aunque creo que lo sabe y lo omite conscientemente. 
> 
> A DÍA DE HOY, HAY MENOS CAPACIDAD, y en el futuro TAMPOCO


Tranquilo termopar, que le va a dar algo. Aquí esperaré deseoso su respuesta cuando tenga a bien.

Por el momento hay 99 reactores operativos en EEUU, de los que más del 80% han sido autorizados a extender su vida útil hasta los 60 años. Hay 4 reactores en construcción, otros 3 reactores autorizados para construirse si las empresas adjudicatarias deciden llevarlos a cabo en los próximos años, y otros muchos proyectos nucleares por detrás en fase de estudio o revisión por parte de la NRC para ponerse en marcha en la siguiente década. En fin, poca cosa...



Fuente: NRC

----------

Jonasino (22-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Ay pipiolo!, la juventud es es el único defecto que se cura con la edad.

Usted me acusó de mentir, creo demostrado que 5 nucleares desmanteladas es más que una, eso *en el presente*. La DIFERENCIA ES APRECIABLE

Reactor
Status
Gross Capacity
Permanent Shutdown

FORT CALHOUN-1
Permanent Shutdown
512 MWe
4 Oct, 2016

VERMONT YANKEE
Permanent Shutdown
635 MWe
29 Dec, 2014

KEWAUNEE
Permanent Shutdown
595 MWe
07 May, 2013

SAN ONOFRE-2
Permanent Shutdown
1127 MWe
07 Jun, 2013

SAN ONOFRE-3
Permanent Shutdown
1127 MWe
07 Jun, 2013


*TOTAL 4886 MWe
*
WATTS BAR-2
Operational
1218 MWe
19 Oct, 2016


*TOTAL 1218 MWe*


*Y en el futuro:*

Reactor
Status
Gross Capacity
Permanent Shutdown Date

FitzPatrick
Entergy announced on Nov. 2, 2015
838-MW
January 2017

Clinton station
Exelon announced on June 2, 2016
1,069-MW
June 1, 2017

Pilgrim plant
Entergy announced on Oct. 13, 2015
688-MW
June 2019

Quad Cities station
Exelon announced on June 2, 2016
1,871-MW
June 1, 2018

Oyster Creek
Exelon announced on Dec. 8, 2010
625-MW
in 2019

Diablo Canyon
PG&E announced on June 21, 2016
2,240-MW
when licence expires (no la contabilizaré)


*TOTAL 5091 MWe*

 Y si es que cumplen en plazos, lo cual será bastante irreal durante su construcción, visto los incumplimientos habituales:
Reactor
Status
Gross Capacity
Commercial Operational Date

SUMMER-2
Under Construction
1250 MWe
N/A

SUMMER-3
Under Construction
1250 MWe
N/A

VOGTLE-3
Under Construction
1250 MWe
N/A

VOGTLE-4
Under Construction
1250 MWe
N/A


*TOTAL 5000 MWe*

Usted sabe hacer cálculos?

porque 4886 es más que 1218.....y 5091 es más que 5000 así que el sector nuclear va cuesta abajo y sin frenos

EN RESUMEN: No solo habitualmente miente sino que acusa de mentir a quién no lo hace, de ahora en adelante, recuerde.....*en boca del mentiroso, lo cierto se hace dudoso*

usted promete:




> otros 3 reactores autorizados para construirse si las empresas adjudicatarias deciden llevarlos a cabo en los próximos años, y otros muchos proyectos nucleares por detrás en fase de estudio o revisión por parte de la NRC para ponerse en marcha en la siguiente década


y le digo.....*del dicho al hecho hay mucho trecho*

y por último, 

Pretenden, tanto usted como Jonasino, que el futuro de la nuclear sea floreciente en USA, lo cual no es cierto, y en China donde los números son grandes pero los porcentajes pequeños, y ya veremos si se cumplen, sino vea la gráfica de China:



Por favor, déjense primero de engañarse a sí mismos, y segundo, creen que el resto somos idiotas. Sería mejor que reflexionasen antes de repetir hazaña... "*Es mejor callar y que piensen que eres idiota, a hablar y demostrarlo*"

----------


## Jonasino

> Es mejor callar y que piensen que eres idiota, a hablar y demostrarlo[/B]"


¿Alguien tendría que aplicarse el cuento?

----------

F. Lázaro (23-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ay termopar jajaja. Primero era que los 4 reactores en construcción no compensaban la pérdida de las 5 nucleares desconectadas en los últimos 5 años. Con tal de no reconocer su error, prefiere huir hacia adelante. Ahora cambia su argumento, es que 5 nucleares desmanteladas es más que una. Ya puestos podía haber dicho que 5 desmanteladas son más que ninguna construida, y curarse en salud. 

Ahora los cuatro en construcción ya no los compara con los que han cerrado los últimos cinco años, dado que por ahí el tiro le salió por la culata, ahora los compara con los que cerrarán en los próximos años… sin tener usted en cuenta las que se construirán y las que se autorizarán los próximos años, todo ello interesadamente claro está. Retorciendo los datos a su antojo, cual moldea una pieza a su gusto.

En fin, que para usted la perra gorda. ¿Feliz?




> Ay pipiolo!, la juventud es es el único defecto que se cura con la edad.


En algunas personas, la edad es un valor. En otras, es un problema...

----------

Jonasino (23-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

No, no. No he cambiado mi discurso. Empecé diciendo que 4 nuevas nucleares no compensaba las desmanteladas. La realidad es esa, diga 5, 11 o añada usted una a las 4 iniciales. Año a año la capacidad disminuye irremisiblemente. Esa es la realidad y no otra. Puede ponerle el envoltorio que quiera. Siga diciendo que miento, siga creyéndose sus fábulas....Es usted el que está en una nube. 
Que usted cree que se incorporarán más proyectos? Ja, más bien lo contrario, se anunciarán más desmanteladas. El hilo no se cierra y el tiempo le dará o quitará la razón. Veremos quien seguirá riéndose, yo seguiré disfrutando del momento.
...y por muchos años, tengo una salud de hierro, mal que le pese.

----------


## termopar

> ¿Alguien tendría que aplicarse el cuento?


Siii, ojalá. Pero no caerá esa breva.

----------


## Jonasino

Off topic




> Tengo una salud de hierro, mal que le pese.


Para frases gafes......



D.E.P.

----------


## Jonasino

Dos muchachos más con "salud de hierro"



Fuente: Espero que la OMS no.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Siguiendo con la política de crecimiento energético en EEUU y en otros países. ESTO es crecimiento REAL:




> *Las energías renovables suponen ya el 15% de la generación eléctrica de EEUU*
> 
> Por José A. Roca - 03/12/2016
> 
> De acuerdo con las últimas informaciones de la Administración de Información de Energía del  Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos, la cuota de la energía renovable ha aumentado al 15% de la generación eléctrica del país en los primeros nueve meses de 2016, su nivel más alto en los últimos 30 años. Y mientras que la mayor fuente individual sigue siendo la hidroeléctrica, el conjunto de las fuentes no hidráulicas ya representa el 8,5% de toda la generación.
> 
> Tanto la energía solar distribuida como a gran escala suponen un 1,4% de la generación total durante este periodo, con un aumento del 41% respecto a la cifra correspondiente a los nueve primeros meses de 2015. Por capacidad instalada, EEUU ha superado a Japón para convertirse en el segundo mayor mercado solar del mundo este año, a pesar de que su cuota sobre la generación total es sensiblemente más pequeña que la de Japón, la de la mayoría de los países de Europa occidental e incluso algunos países de América Latina.
> 
> A nivel mundial, Italia sigue siendo el país con más alta penetración de la energía solar, con una cuota del 9,1% de la producción en 2015. Sin embargo, este año Italia puede ser superada por Honduras, que instaló 388 MW de energía solar en 2015 en una nación de sólo 8 millones de habitantes. Alemania, que lideró durante mucho tiempo este mercado, alcanzó una cuota del 6% en la generación eléctrica del país en 2015.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...trica-de-eeuu/

----------


## termopar

UPS, otra central nuclear estadounidense que cierra en dos años:

LAS ESTADISTICAS SE CAEN POR TODOS LADOS EN USA.

Esta vez en Michigan

Referencia:http://www.nbcchicago.com/investigat...405526615.html

Parece ser que la central de 1971 es muy "vieja" y "peligrosa". En el 2013, por ejemplo, vertió agua radiactiva al lago Michigan, entre otros problemas.

----------


## Jonasino

> En el 2013, por ejemplo, vertió agua radiactiva al lago Michigan, entre otros problemas.


¡No me digas¡  ¡Que horror¡

----------

